# 30 Jahre Tote Hosen - Congratulation



## BillyChapel (12. Juni 2012)

Hallöchen zusammen,

bevor der liebe Moderator den thread aus dem WoW-Forum kickt, dann lieber hier in "Musik..." (leider mit weniger Betrachtern).

Gut, WoW lässt schwer an Interesse nach (zumindest bei mir), also widmet man sich anderen Dingen... z.B. der Musik. In den letzten Jahren waren sie ja leider ein bisschen abgetaucht... die Toten Hosen. Habe dann auch andere Musik gehört. Leider hab ich kein Ticket mehr für Rock im Park bekommen, also auf einsPlus die Übertragungen von Rock am Ring angeschaut. Stimmung kam toll rüber, mochte besonders Tenecious D, Billy Talent, Caligola und natürlich Die Toten Hosen.

Da sind sie wieder vor mir aufgetaucht, nach langer Zeit des Nichthörens, und ich muss sagen, es hat mich wieder total mitgerissen. Hab dann nachher auf youtube ein bisschen Hosenmaterial angesehen und war begeistert von der "Magical Mystery Tour 2012". Das ist schon eine Sache...muss man ansehen. Dann noch das Video vor der Tonhalle in Düsseldorf, wo sie nachts um 1:30 aufgetaucht sind, mit 3 Kästen Bier und haben für die Leutchen dort ein paar Liedchen (akustisch) gespielt (Leute standen schon an für Ticketvorverkauf am nächsten Tag). Campino mit Megaphon... das hat was. 

Also... ich bin somit wieder voller Begeisterung für die Hosen, die ihr 30 Jähriges Jubiläum heuer feiern. Also habe ich mir in der "Hosenstimmung" gedacht, trage deinen Teil dazu bei und bring den Hosen mal ein Ständchen, zum 30. Jahrestag. Habe mich dann am Wochenende vom 7.-10. Juni darangemacht, und einfach mal was "geschaffen". Und wenn jetzt noch ein paar Hosen-Fans den Refrain mitsingen, hat es sich wirklich gelohnt. Zu entdecken gibt's das hier:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bLSVJkOvr24

Sollte der Link nicht passen, einfach nach Philmaik suchen...erstes Video ist es.

(Hinweis für den Moderator dieses Forums: Dies ist keine Eigenwerbung, schon gar nicht politisch, sondern einfach nur eine Glückwunsch-Gruß an die Hosen, von dem ich hoffe, dass sich noch einige Leutchen anschließen werden. Das ist reiner Idealismus ohne irgendwelche finanziellen Interessen. Würde mich freuen, wenn der Moderator nach Sichtung des Videos dem Verbleib des Links zustimmen könnte. Danke!)

Zurück zu den Toten Hosen. Eigentlich wollte ich eine Abstimmung machen, wer denn von den Forumslesern hier die Hosen hört oder gut findet, da ich glaube, dass viele hier auf andere (modernere) Musik stehen. Hab es dann aber gelassen und möchte lieber sehen, ob's hier auch Leutchen gibt, die den Hosen was wünschen. Frei nach dem Motto: Wünsch Ihnen was! Oder auch sich was wünschen (von den Hosen)... für die nächsten 30 Jahre.

Also, ich fang dann mal an:

Ich würde mir von den Toten Hosen wünschen, dass sie wieder die "Roten Rosen" aktivieren und Cover Songs in deutsch von Leonard Cohen oder Bob Dylan spielen.
(Anmerkung: Wer die "Roten Rosen" nicht kennt... die Hosen hatten früher mal eine LP unter diesem Namen veröffentlicht und deutsche Schlager im Punkstil aufgenommen.)

Dann wünscht euch mal was... (von den Hosen)

Gruß Billy


----------



## ego1899 (13. Juni 2012)

BillyChapel schrieb:


> Hallöchen zusammen,
> bevor der liebe Moderator den thread aus dem WoW-Forum kickt, dann lieber hier in "Musik..." (leider mit weniger Betrachtern).



Naja is ja auch richtig so  Mal abgesehen davon hättest du wahrscheinlich eher schlechtes Feedback wenn du sowas im WoW-Forum aufmachst...

Also ich persönlich muss leider sagen das ich die Hosen einfach für total überschätzt halte. Sie haben früher einmal ein paar coole Dinger gemacht, aber auch nicht wirklich viele. Lässt sich an einer Hand abzählen wie ich finde. Alles was da heute so rauskommt ist so... naja... so lari fari irgendwie...

Das beste Beispiel sind die Ärzte (Ja jeder Hosen-Fan möchte mich jetzt sicher steinigen...). Auch ein neues Album draußen was wirklich mit Abstand der größte Schrott ist den die jemals fabriziert haben. War zu erwarten nach den letzten Jahren. Bei den Hosen ist es genau das selbe.

Und da kommt jetzt natürlich noch so ein Em-Fußball-blablabla Lied raus (so wird es zumindestens überall hingestellt, ich boykottiere sowas generell). Damit Reihen sich die Hosen für mich bei den "Künstlern" ein die ich genauso belächle weil sie auf diesen Zug mit aufspringen um halt noch nach dem letzten Strohalm zu greifen der ihnen bleibt...
Für mich sind sie jetzt irgendwie so die Punk/ Rock-Version von Olli Pocher 

Und dazu sei noch gesagt ich höre gar nix ausm Radio und stehe auch nicht auf "modernere" Musik oder so... Naja solange Deathmetal, Grindcore etc. nicht radiotauglich wird zumindestens nich 
Nich das man mir nachsagt ich hätte deswegen meine Meinung gebildet...

Naja, nichtsdestotrotz gratuliere ich zum 30. jährigen Bandbestehen... Mal sehen welcher von unseren deutschen Ausnahmemusikern das als nächstes feiern kann... Scooter vielleicht?


----------

